# Phlogius sp "Sarina" pics



## hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

just a few pics from rehousing juvies last night.


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 5, 2007)

that T is just stunning, i love the dark colours


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 5, 2007)

well done hornet


----------



## hornet (Sep 5, 2007)

These guys are pretty easy to keep, rarely have probs but i would have if i didnt move them.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Have a few myself beautiful creatures


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 18, 2007)

what a ripper! very cute


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

you didn't call a spider sarina!? tell me that's its scientific name


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Locality


----------



## digdown2001 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi John,
Nice  _Phlogius sp. SARINA_:






Cheers,
Steve


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

lookin good steve, what you got breeding this season? Get the sp2 and vulpina off yet?


----------

